# complete vr6 torque specs



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

these specs are from shop-key, which is software from snap-on that most repair shops use. they get the specs right from volkswagen, so these numbers are correct. the first numer is ft-lb the second number is newton meter. at the bottom the first is in-lb and the second is newton meter.
ftlb-nm
a/c bracket to engine bolt 22-30
axle shaft to trans drive flange bolt 33-45
cam bearing cap bolt 15-20
cam sprocket bolt 74-100
clutch cover bolt 15-20
connecting rod bolt 22-30 then 1/4 turn
main bearing cap bolt 22-30 then 1/2 turn
head bolt 
step1 30-40
step2 44-60 
step3 1/4 turn
step4 1/4 turn
engine bracket(front) 44-60
engine bracket(to body) 33-45
engine to trans 10mm 44-64
engine to trans 12mm 55-80
exhaust manifold to head 18-25
flywheel to crank 44-60 then 1/4 turn
intake manifold 18-25
intermediate shaft sprocket 74-100
oil pan bolt 15-20
oil pressure switch 18-25
oil pump cover bolt(short) 18-25
power steering bracket bolt 18-25
pressure plate bolt 15-20
starter mount bolt 18-25
timing belt tensioner nut 15-20
torque converter to carrier plate 22-30
water pump pulley 15-20
water pump to engine 15-20
inlb-nm
fuel rail bolt 89-10
timing belt idle bolt 89-10
valve cover retaining nut 89-10
water pump to housing 115-13
oil pump cover bolt (long) 89-10
hope this helped some of you out. let me know if it does, if anyone is interested in clearances let me know.










_Modified by nutbox11 at 4:02 PM 3-26-2006_


_Modified by nutbox11 at 4:04 PM 3-26-2006_


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: complete vr6 torque specs (nutbox11)*

89 Ft/lbs on a valve cover nut? I don't think so.....


----------



## vwnobby (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: complete vr6 torque specs (djsheijkdfj)*

I think you read it wrong (djsheijkdfj).
*nutbox11* has it listed as 89 in/lbs.
*inlb-nm*
fuel rail bolt 89-10
timing belt idle bolt 89-10
valve cover retaining nut 89-10
water pump to housing 115-13
oil pump cover bolt (long) 89-10


_Modified by vwnobby at 7:10 PM 3-26-2006_


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: complete vr6 torque specs (vwnobby)*

Doh!


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: complete vr6 torque specs (nutbox11)*

Thanks. Quite useful!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: complete vr6 torque specs (izzo)*

yeh its inlb, sorry about that.


----------



## ihaveavr6 (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: complete vr6 torque specs (nutbox11)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: complete vr6 torque specs (nutbox11)*

bump


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

sticky/faq. this is priceless for my rebuild... thumbsup!


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (maxslug)*

glad i could help


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (nutbox11)*

bump


----------



## cocovr6t (Jul 17, 2005)

thank!!


----------



## CAUTIOUS (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (cocovr6t)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (vr6passat94)*

bump


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (nutbox11)*

wow thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

bump


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (nutbox11)*

I made it a little easier to read. If anyone wants the excel file I will upload it.


----------



## SmartAssRacingTeam (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: (Roadhog_)*

Dammit! This would have been a whole lot more helpful than turning my Bentley black.














It may come in helpful in the future though. Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## nutbox11 (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (Roadhog_)*

nice work roadhog


----------



## GOIN EURO (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_sticky/faq. this is priceless for my rebuild... thumbsup!

x2 ..thanks!!!


----------



## umpa (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (GOIN EURO)*

will this be the same on the mk4 12v


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (umpa)*

VERY NICE INFO!


----------



## Ex-ricer01 (Jan 28, 2009)

bookmarked!


----------



## RAREgtI97 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: complete vr6 torque specs (nutbox11)*

Keeping it in m wacthed topics


----------



## freight (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks, this has helped me out a few times :thumbup:


----------



## Vin.j (Oct 29, 2013)

*crank sprocket torque*



nutbox11 said:


> these specs are from shop-key, which is software from snap-on that most repair shops use. they get the specs right from volkswagen, so these numbers are correct. the first numer is ft-lb the second number is newton meter. at the bottom the first is in-lb and the second is newton meter.<br> ftlb-nm<br>a/c bracket to engine bolt 22-30<br>axle shaft to trans drive flange bolt 33-45<br>cam bearing cap bolt 15-20<br>cam sprocket bolt 74-100<br>clutch cover bolt 15-20<br>connecting rod bolt 22-30 then 1/4 turn<br>main bearing cap bolt 22-30 then 1/2 turn<br>head bolt <br>step1 30-40<br>step2 44-60 <br>step3 1/4 turn<br>step4 1/4 turn<br>engine bracket(front) 44-60<br>engine bracket(to body) 33-45<br>engine to trans 10mm 44-64<br>engine to trans 12mm 55-80<br>exhaust manifold to head 18-25<br>flywheel to crank 44-60 then 1/4 turn<br>intake manifold 18-25<br>intermediate shaft sprocket 74-100<br>oil pan bolt 15-20<br>oil pressure switch 18-25<br>oil pump cover bolt(short) 18-25<br>power steering bracket bolt 18-25<br>pressure plate bolt 15-20<br>starter mount bolt 18-25<br>timing belt tensioner nut 15-20<br>torque converter to carrier plate 22-30<br>water pump pulley 15-20<br>water pump to engine 15-20<br> inlb-nm<br>fuel rail bolt 89-10<br>timing belt idle bolt 89-10<br>valve cover retaining nut 89-10<br>water pump to housing 115-13<br>oil pump cover bolt (long) 89-10<p>hope this helped some of you out. let me know if it does, if anyone is interested in clearances let me know. <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0"> <br> <p><br><i>Modified by nutbox11 at 4:02 PM 3-26-2006</i><BR><BR>
> <i>Modified by nutbox11 at 4:04 PM 3-26-2006</i>


Any Idea of torque spec for crankshaft timing belt gear ??


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)




----------



## jeanofl (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## 677480 (Apr 1, 2012)

*clearence specs for aaa vr6 cam bearing caps*

Id love to have them. Had a small mishap and let some shavings into the motor from them so I need to know if they are still good. Car seems to be running ok but im have some other issues so im not sure if this may be cusing it.

Mike
[email protected]
703 945 8691 (text)


----------



## rumseyj93 (5 mo ago)

Roadhog_ said:


> *Re: (nutbox11)*
> 
> I made it a little easier to read. If anyone wants the excel file I will upload it.


I understand that this thread is eons old, however, is there still an excel sheet floating around in the inter web's!.


----------



## JuleB (Sep 2, 2020)

In for the excel sheet as well if available


----------



## SLVVR6 (Dec 19, 2000)

Would be interested as well!


----------

